# streetwise



## Tribal (Oct 13, 2008)

Γεια χαρά! Παίδες βοηθήστε με, βρίσκομαι σε σύγχυση!

Στη λέξη _*Streetwise* _πρέπει να βρω μια μετάφραση (ορισμό) με μια/δυο λέξεις πχ. _Popular Culture => Λαϊκή Κουλτούρα _ή _Art => Καλές Τέχνες_ ή _Technology => Τεχνολογία _ ή Behavior Sciences => Eπιστήμες Συμπεριφοράς κτλ.

Η μόναδική κατεύθυνση που έχω είναι πως αναφέρεται σε street knowledge and urban culture, and local underground personalities and events.

Δε θα προτιμούσα να το μεταφράσω με το ρήχό _"Δρόμος" _ή _"Γνώση του Δρόμου_".
Ευχαριστώ εκ των προτέρων για οποιαδήποτε γνώμη.


----------



## Alexandra (Oct 13, 2008)

Νομίζω ότι το "πιάτσα" είναι πιο εύστοχο από το "δρόμος", όταν μιλάμε για streetwise.


----------



## Tribal (Oct 13, 2008)

Alexandra said:


> Νομίζω ότι το "πιάτσα" είναι πιο εύστοχο από το "δρόμος", όταν μιλάμε για streetwise.



Σωστά αλλά επειδή το ύφος πρέπει να είναι σοβαρό θα ήταν καλό να αποφύγω λέξεις με διφορούμενο νόημα.


----------



## Palavra (Oct 13, 2008)

Θα σε πείραζε να μας δώσεις την πρόταση όπου εμφανίζεται;


----------



## nickel (Oct 13, 2008)

Χαίρε, Tribal. Συγγνώμη για την παρέμβαση, αλλά θα ήταν καλό να μην επαναλάβουμε την ουσιαστική συζήτηση που έγινε στο τρανσλάτουμ. Αν έχουμε να προσθέσουμε κάτι παραπάνω, έχει καλώς.

Να πω μια γνώμη γενικότερου ενδιαφέροντος. Προσέχω πάντα να δω αν το knowledge είναι καλύτερο να αποδοθεί «γνώση» ή «γνώσεις». Για παράδειγμα: _έχει μια γενική γνώση του θέματος_ αλλά _έχει πολλές γενικές γνώσεις_. Εδώ ίσως το _Γνώσεις_ να είναι καλύτερο από το _Γνώση_.


----------



## Tribal (Oct 13, 2008)

Δεν υπάρχει κείμενο (εκτός της μοναδικής κατεύθυνσης που έχω). Απλά πρέπει να δώσω τους ορισμούς των λέξεων (ανάλογα με τις κατευθύνσεις). Ορίστε ένα παράδειγμα:



> Knowledge: Popular Culture => (Γνώση: Λαϊκή Κουλτούρα)
> Knowledge: Art => (Γνώση: Καλές Τέχνες)
> Knowledge: Technology => (Γνώση: Τεχνολογία)
> Knowledge: Behavior Sciences => (Γνώση: Eπιστήμες Συμπεριφοράς)



Knowledge: Streetwise => (Γνώση: ???)


----------



## Tribal (Oct 13, 2008)

nickel said:


> Χαίρε, Tribal. Συγγνώμη για την παρέμβαση, αλλά θα ήταν καλό να μην επαναλάβουμε την ουσιαστική συζήτηση που έγινε στο τρανσλάτουμ. Αν έχουμε να προσθέσουμε κάτι παραπάνω, έχει καλώς.



*Συγνώμη μα ουσιαστική συζήτηση εγώ δεν είδα σε εκείνο το φόρουμ. Το θέμα είχε παγώσει και κανένας πια δεν ενδιαφερόταν όπως είδα μετά λύπης μου.*


----------



## Palavra (Oct 13, 2008)

Διαβάζοντας το ποστ και εκεί, βλέπω ότι ψάχνεις κάτι που να περιέχει τη λέξη _δρόμος_, πράγμα που κατά τη γνώμη μου δε γίνεται στα ελληνικά, γιατί όταν λέμε για κάποιον/ κάτι ότι είναι _του δρόμου_, οι συνειρμοί είναι πολύ αρνητικοί.

Το εμπειρικός που προτάθηκε είναι πολύ καλή λύση, κατά τη γνώμη μου.


----------



## Katerina_A (Oct 13, 2008)

Κατά τη γνώμη μου, πάντως, το "γνώση του δρόμου" δε λέει τίποτα. Η "πιατσα" που ανέφερε η Αλεξάνδρα μεταφέρει την έννοια του "δρόμου" στο συγκεκριμένο register. Επειδή ο αγγλικός όρος περιέχει το street δεν σημαίνει ότι και στα ελληνικά πρέπει να βάλεις ντε και καλά τη λέξη "δρόμος".
Βλ. ερμηνεία "Having the shrewd awareness, experience, and resourcefulness needed for survival in a difficult, often dangerous urban environment."
Επίσης, συμφωνώ ότι ο πληθυντικός (που προτείνει ο Προφέσορ) λειτουργεί καλύτερα. 
Γενικά, δε θα με ξένιζε να δω "Γνώσεις: εμπειρία" ή "Γνώσεις: εμπειρικές"


----------



## anef (Oct 13, 2008)

Μήπως σου ταιριάζει το _κουλτούρα του δρόμου_; 
Επίσης, απορία: γιατί το Art δεν το μεταφράζεις απλά Τέχνη;

Να συμπληρώσω μια που είδα και τα δύο τελευταία ποστ: λέξεις τύπου 'πιάτσα' νομίζω δεν ταιριάζουν με το register που φαίνεται να έχεις στο κείμενο. Το _κουλτούρα δρόμου _αντιστοιχεί φυσικά στο _street culture_ αλλά επειδή έχεις _knowledge _πριν, το νόημα βγαίνει ακέραιο. Πρόκειται επίσης για διαδεδομένη φράση και στα ελληνικά, χωρίς ο _δρόμος _να παραπέμπει αλλού.


----------



## Tribal (Oct 13, 2008)

Palavra said:


> Διαβάζοντας το ποστ και εκεί, βλέπω ότι ψάχνεις κάτι που να περιέχει τη λέξη _δρόμος_, πράγμα που κατά τη γνώμη μου δε γίνεται στα ελληνικά, γιατί όταν λέμε για κάποιον/ κάτι ότι είναι _του δρόμου_, οι συνειρμοί είναι πολύ αρνητικοί.



Συμφωνώ. Έχω καταλάβει πλέον πως δε γίνεται (γι' αυτό και δεν ανέφερα εδώ κάτι τέτοιο) και ζήτησα ύφος σοβαρό και με νόημα μη διφορούμενο.



Palavra said:


> Το εμπειρικός που προτάθηκε είναι πολύ καλή λύση, κατά τη γνώμη μου.



Ναι αλλά δε ταιριάζει (βλ. παράδειγμα). :)


----------



## Tribal (Oct 13, 2008)

anef said:


> Μήπως σου ταιριάζει το _κουλτούρα του δρόμου_;


Δεν είναι άσχημο αν και θα ήταν καλύτερο να απέφευγα να βρω τον ορισμό με την απλή μετάφραση λέξεων από το register.



anef said:


> Επίσης, απορία: γιατί το Art δεν το μεταφράζεις απλά Τέχνη;


Γιατί αναφέρεται σε ικανότητες ενός ατόμου που έχει γενικά στην ζωγραφική, γλυπτική κτλ.


----------



## Palavra (Oct 13, 2008)

Για ποιο λόγο το Γνώση = Εμπειρική είναι εκτός συζήτησης;
Το κουλτούρα του δρόμου εμένα μου φέρνει στο μυαλό το (σεξιστικότατο) γυναίκα του δρόμου


----------



## anef (Oct 13, 2008)

Palavra said:


> Για ποιο λόγο το Γνώση = Εμπειρική είναι εκτός συζήτησης;
> Το κουλτούρα του δρόμου εμένα μου φέρνει στο μυαλό το (σεξιστικότατο) γυναίκα του δρόμου



Έτσι όπως το βλέπω εγώ τουλάχιστον, γιατί το 'εμπειρικός' περιγράφει γενική εμπειρία όχι εμπειρία από τη ζωή του δρόμου. 
Στα συγκεκριμένα συμφραζόμενα η λέξη _δρόμος _δεν παραπέμπει στην πορνεία. 
Π.χ. μιλώντας για ένα καινούργιο σίριαλ στην τηλεόραση ( 'Άγρια παιδιά'), ο σεναριογράφος λέει: 'Το σκέιτ είναι αλήθεια ότι πλήττεται από ένα στερεότυπο: πως τα παιδιά αυτά είναι μπελάδες, ο *δρόμος*, λένε, τους κάνει επιθετικούς.'


----------



## Tribal (Oct 13, 2008)

anef said:


> Έτσι όπως το βλέπω εγώ τουλάχιστον, γιατί το 'εμπειρικός' περιγράφει γενική εμπειρία όχι εμπειρία από τη ζωή του δρόμου. Στα συγκεκριμένα συμφραζόμενα η λέξη _δρόμος _δεν παραπέμπει στην πορνεία.
> Π.χ. μιλώντας για ένα καινούργιο σίριαλ στην τηλεόραση ( 'Άγρια παιδιά'), ο σεναριογράφος λέει: 'Το σκέιτ είναι αλήθεια ότι πλήττεται από ένα στερεότυπο: πως τα παιδιά αυτά είναι μπελάδες, ο *δρόμος*, λένε, τους κάνει επιθετικούς.'



Ακριβώς!
Εδώ κολλάει το register: _Street knowledge and urban culture, and local underground personalities and events._

Θα το έδινα με τον ρηχό ορισμό Knowledge: Streetwise => Γνώση: Δρόμος αλλά είναι λειψό. Έτσι δεν είναι;


----------



## nickel (Oct 13, 2008)

Πρώτα απ' όλα, για να ξεκαθαρίσω κάτι που είπα παραπάνω, το «ουσιαστικός» είναι χαρακτηρισμός υποκειμενικός. Εγώ εννοούσα ότι είχαν ήδη δοθεί πολλές απαντήσεις που δεν θα έπρεπε να μείνουν αναξιοποίητες. Εσύ πάλι, Tribal, θεώρησες ότι έμεινε το θέμα ανοικτό, αφού δεν πήρες την απάντηση που ήθελες. Τελεία εδώ.

Τώρα, εδώ, θέλουμε να περιγράψουμε τις γνώσεις που αποκτήθηκαν στο «δρόμο» και όχι στα πανεπιστήμια. Εγώ θα τις έλεγα «αγοραίες», αλλά δεν ξέρω αν θα σε καταλάβαινε το κοινό σου. Από τις απαντήσεις που έχω δει ως τώρα, θα ταίριαζε περισσότερο στο κείμενο που πιστεύω ότι έχεις το «Γνώσεις: Βιωματικές».


----------



## Tribal (Oct 13, 2008)

Το *Δρόμικα* στέκει?


----------



## anef (Oct 13, 2008)

Tribal νομίζω πως όντως το _δρόμος _σκέτο είναι λειψό, χρειάζεσαι μια ακόμα λέξη για να ορίσεις το πεδίο στο οποίο αναφέρεσαι (πρότεινα το 'κουλτούρα' ακριβώς γιατί θέτει το πλαίσιο). 
Το _βιωματικός _κατά τη γνώμη μου είναι και πάλι γενική έννοια, μπορεί κανείς να βιώσει οτιδήποτε, δεν αφορά αναγκαστικά τη ζωή και την κουλτούρα του δρόμου.
Το _δρόμικα _δεν το καταλαβαίνω, το βρήκες πουθενά;


----------



## Tribal (Oct 13, 2008)

anef said:


> Tribal νομίζω πως όντως το _δρόμος _σκέτο είναι λειψό, χρειάζεσαι μια ακόμα λέξη για να ορίσεις το πεδίο στο οποίο αναφέρεσαι (πρότεινα το 'κουλτούρα' ακριβώς γιατί θέτει το πλαίσιο).



Σωστά αλλά θα είναι και σα να συγκρούονται οι έννοιες Γνώση και Κουλτούρα φτιάχνοντας την καρτέλα ως: 
Knowledge: Technology => Γνώση: Τεχνολογία
Knowledge: Behavior Sciences => Γνώση: Eπιστήμες Συμπεριφοράς
Knowledge: Streetwise => Γνώση: Κουλτούρα (του) Δρόμου
κτλ.



anef said:


> Το _δρόμικα _δεν το καταλαβαίνω, το βρήκες πουθενά;



Δρόμικο/α ή Δρομικό/ά μου φαίνεται έχω ακούσει αυτή τη λέξη με την συγκεκριμένη έννοια σε μερικά τραγούδια...


----------



## anef (Oct 13, 2008)

Tribal said:


> Σωστά αλλά θα είναι σα να συγκρούονται οι έννοιες Γνώση και Κουλτούρα φτιάχνοντας την καρτέλα ως:
> Knowledge: Technology => Γνώση: Τεχνολογία
> Knowledge: Behavior Sciences => Γνώση: Eπιστήμες Συμπεριφοράς
> Knowledge: Streetwise => Γνώση: Κουλτούρα (του) Δρόμου
> κτλ.



Κατάλαβα, εμένα ωστόσο δεν μου φαίνεται να συγκρούονται. Το σχήμα που εννοώ είναι _Γνώση της κουλτούρας του δρόμου_. Δεν ξέρω, μπορεί με την άνω κάτω τελεία να μην φαίνεται; 

Με το _δρομικός _δεν θα είχες πάλι πρόβλημα με το register αλλά επιπλέον και κατανόησης;


----------



## nickel (Oct 13, 2008)

Τώρα πρόσεξα κάτι και φαίνεται ότι έχω παρανοήσει.

Street knowledge and urban culture, and local underground personalities and events. Αυτό έδωσες σαν επεξήγηση του Streetwise, άρα δεν πρόκειται για γνώσεις που αποκτήθηκαν στο δρόμο (όπως νόμισα), αλλά για γνώση της περιθωριακής κουλτούρας, του αντεργκράουντ. Έτσι;

Το «δρομικός», όχι. Θα νομίζουν ότι μιλάμε για τούβλα.


----------



## Tribal (Oct 13, 2008)

nickel said:


> Τώρα πρόσεξα κάτι και φαίνεται ότι έχω παρανοήσει.
> 
> Street knowledge and urban culture, and local underground personalities and events. Αυτό έδωσες σαν επεξήγηση του Streetwise, άρα δεν πρόκειται για γνώσεις που αποκτήθηκαν στο δρόμο (όπως νόμισα), αλλά για γνώση της περιθωριακής κουλτούρας, του αντεργκράουντ. Έτσι;
> 
> Το «δρομικός», όχι. Θα νομίζουν ότι μιλάμε για τούβλα.



:) :) :) :)


----------



## anna (Oct 13, 2008)

Εφόσον η λέξη σημαίνει "Street knowledge and urban culture, and local underground personalities and events"
γιατί δεν αφήνουμε στην άκρη το δρόμο; Η πόλη πιστεύω ότι ταιριάζει περισσότερο. *"Ζωή της πόλης", "Κίνηση της πόλης", "Πνοή της πόλης", "Αστική πνοή"*, δεν το έχω βρει εντελώς, αλλά το προτιμώ σαν κατεύθυνση.


----------



## anef (Oct 14, 2008)

@ anna Καλημέρα! Μια απάντηση είναι γιατί όλα τα παραπάνω περιλαμβάνουν π.χ. και τις βόλτες για καφέ στο Κολωνάκι, αλλά το streetwise περιγράφει γνώση από συγκεκριμένες εναλλακτικές ομάδες και (υπο) κουλτούρες, όχι γενικά από τη ζωή όλων στην πόλη. Οι συνάψεις με τη λέξη _δρόμος _είναι αυτές που κατεξοχήν χρησιμοποιούνται για να περιγράψουν ακριβώς αυτές τις κουλτούρες όπως φαίνεται και στο λινκ που έδωσα πιο πάνω. Κατά τη γνώμη μου και η λέξη _πόλη _θα μπορούσε να χρησιμοποιηθεί, αλλά στα στενά όρια της συγκεκριμένης μετάφρασης νομίζω θα χρειάζονταν και άλλα στοιχεία για να καταλάβει ο αναγνώστης.


----------

